# HOW-TO Get In our Chatroom!



## ScottW (Jan 8, 2002)

At Press 3, we have tried to find something that is fast, easy and enjoyable for all users of all platforms. Java chatrooms tend to be friendly to Windows platforms and not other platforms. For this reason, we have setup a universal chat system using an IRC server.

Connecting to the IRC server if you are new will be like learning of a whole new world of the Internet you never knew existed. Of course, the following directions will tell you what you need and where to connect. Whether connecting to our local IRC network or connecting to networks with thousands of channels with every topic imaginable (and we do mean *every* topic imaginable) this guide will help you out.

IRC is a chat server that runs normally on port 6667. You can access IRC through a IRC Client. Searching download.com, versiontracker.com will give you a list of numerous clients available to you. So are more user friendly than others. Here are a few recommendations:

Mac Clients:

JediKnight 
Snak 
Ircle 

Windows Clients:

mIRC 


Once you download your client, each client will be slightly unqiue. But basically you want to setup a server with the name of *irc.press3.com* with a port of 6667. Once you connect to the server, various options will give you a list of channels available. A popular channel is #Macintosh on Press 3.

Once you connect, simply type:

/channel #Macintosh

This will put you into the channel and you should see the other users. This is the real basics to getting online, more complete IRC tutorials are scattered around the net such as this one.

Happy Chatting, Hope to See You Around

Admin


----------



## sithious (Jan 8, 2002)

... and don't forget fire.app!


----------



## voice- (Jan 8, 2002)

Or Babbel(www.babbelirc.com)


----------



## ksv (Jan 11, 2002)

Now, I'd like to see some other people than me, FaRuvius, Sithious, yoshi, twyg and kilowatt in the chat rooms


----------



## sithious (Jan 11, 2002)

... so what's wrong with us? 
lol


----------



## ksv (Jan 11, 2002)

Do I have too much spare time or something?


----------



## scott (Jan 11, 2002)




----------



## yoshi (Jan 11, 2002)

/me slaps ksv for not mentioning me!


----------



## ksv (Jan 12, 2002)

Oops, I'll add you too now 
 **uuh, important** 

hehe


----------



## andrewhicks (Jan 26, 2002)

Hi,

Just downloaded FIRE and am trying to set things up.  Can anyone help me set up the IRC chat for here?

Also, does Yahoo work for anyone with FIRE.  I have an account set up, but it does not connect properly.

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## googolplex (Jan 26, 2002)

I guess I'm on so much that I'm just considered part of your IRC client .


----------



## yoshi (Apr 4, 2002)

channel #macchat is now dead

use #macintosh for the time being..

All ops email me for important info..

that is all

please resume to your normal computing lives.

~Yoshi


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 8, 2002)

what happened to that Java client? I'd like to use that since mIRC always screws up my PC...


----------



## macguy17 (May 5, 2002)

I'd like to note that, under the chat tab in "Find Internet Games" in Unreal Tournament, is a free* irc client.

*:seeing as you have to buy Unreal Tournament to use it....

Just one of those strange things you learn.


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

Use Xircon for Windows. That works.


----------



## yoshi (Jun 1, 2002)

quit with your post count posting xoot 

(okay irc thing sorry)

~Yoshi


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

if its an irc thing, tell me on IRC.


----------



## xoot (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey Yoshi,

Read this: http://www.webreview.com/2001/08_24/developers/index02.shtml

Can you run the Chump bot in #lobby? I would really like it.


----------



## kilowatt (Jun 12, 2002)

You guys are all welcome to my personal irc server while irc.press3.com is down:

irc.lfnet.net #kilonet

or lfnet.hn.org, incase dns goes funny on you


----------



## trex (Jun 19, 2002)

Hello,

Well just recently I have been unable to connect to the irc.press3.com server -- it spits out that 'Name Search Failed'.

I'm using ircle on mac os x 10.1.5 and I'm connecting from a LAN connection with dynamic ip DSL

I have connected many times before without a problem.  Is this something on my end or a server issue.  does anybody have info on this?

thanks...


----------



## kilowatt (Jun 19, 2002)

read the above message


----------

